# the 110gal is almost complete!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Just letting the new filters build up slowly before I move my other filters and fish over. I put a couple small very established sponge filters in there with a few small fish to get the ball rolling.

I'm pretty happy with how it came out. I am going to get some more plants eventually and some long pieces of driftwood that will go diagonally from one corner to the other.

Full tank










Left Side










Middle










Right side










I'm trying to be patient but I can't wait until I can move the big EBJD and his female BGJD over. I need to add some more Serpae Tetras and move my small school of Boesmani Rainbows over too.

It is in my dining room and will be the only tank I am keeping. Once transitioned over, my office/fish room will be converted into a playroom for my daughter. I'm a little sad but I must say I am looking forward to the decreased maintenance time :wink:


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Looking real nice there Mac! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I moved the established filter over this weekend along with Big Blue and his BG mate. So far he is doing really well. He actually comes out and swims around which is very surprising. In his old tank he just hid 99% of the time. 

The female is still pretty skittish but she comes out too if no one is moving around in the room. 

I'll get some pics this week once he settles in a little more.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

good to hear your fish are happier. i bet they feel better with the added space


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

tank looks good bud. still sorry to hear you had to cut back on your fish, but it was for a good cause.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Lookin' good. Keep posting pics.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That looks great Mac!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

apparently I'm not feeding them enough. One of my rainbows is missing her tail 

The Big Blue is really active. The only time I see the female BG is at feeding time or late at night after my daughter has gone to bed. If I sit real still, she will poke her head out of one of her caves.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nope...not good enough. PICS!!!!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I finally had a few minutes to snap some pics. I still need to add a half dozen of so Serpae Tetras but other than that, it's complete.

I have...

1 x 8" Male EBJD
1 x 3" Male EBJD (one I bred that should have been culled. I used him to cycle this tank and he lived so I thought I'd keep him)
1 x 4" Female BGJD - (best of the 200 or so I bred)
1 x 2" Female BGJD - (smallest one I traded for. Figured I'd keep her in case I wanted to start things up again)
1 x 3" Clown Pleco - (had this guy for almost 9 years)
2 x 3"-4" long finned brown BN plecos.
5 x Boesmani Rainbows - ( 1 missing her tail )

I got a few pics but not the greatest. I'm out of practice!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wow, I'm not a cichlid fan, but the patterning and colouration on the third pic's face is intense!!

Tank's looking good!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Great EBJD!  Amazing Color! 

You need a full tank shot with the fish!!! 

Show us ++++++++++++++!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea those EBJD's are wicked looking fish.

Macfish, you should move the centrepiece with the anubias off to one side, it will make the tank look a lot bigger and will be nicer on the eyes. Not saying it doesn't look good now, just that things that are dead centre just never look quite right.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Those are some sweet fish. 

The tank looks great as well


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

they are really colourful. do you have any more pics?
i had to google BGJD with the word fish to see more about these guys. they are nice. i was a little alarmed to see a pic of my daughter come up though. so i googled a few more things, and there she is, all over


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. The big guy is a real prize. He hasn't coloured up yet in this new tank. He normally looks even better.

I made 3 separate structures to help spread the territory. I used to have a pile in either end and found there were a lot more fights. Once a made 3 piles with a definite separation between them, things calmed down. I also have 3 plecos in there. They have all claimed a little home for themselves.

As for pics, ya I got a few more 

Here's lots of the big boy

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/MacFish/Fish Pics/EBJD/Pair from London/

My full EBJD album. I've had quite a few of these over the last 6 or so years. Some died, most were sold.

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/MacFish/Fish Pics/EBJD/


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

MacFish said:


> I made 3 separate structures to help spread the territory.


Makes sense, good call.


----------

